# The HSUS



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a couple of links for you to check out...

Pet-Law: Defending the Freedom to Own Pets
HumaneWatch
Blue Dog State: HSUS Kills Puppies
YesBiscuit!: Recognition in Wilkes Co Case











I won't say that they do no good... Like exposing where Petland gets their dogs. 

What are your opinions... ?


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

That's not nice. This makes me angry.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Anybody visit "The dog files"?

The Dog Files

I was wondering if they are affiliated with the HSUS. There's always somethings (not a lot, though) about the HSUS on the site. I used to have it as a Facebook page, but it seemed fishy.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

No thank you to them, I think. There are better places to put your humane dollars, IMO.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I tell everyone that... If you want to help shelter animals, foster for your local shelter, donate food, toys, bedding, and maybe sponsor a certain dogs spay or neuter...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry guys, I wasn't sure where to post this... Thanks for moving it.


Coincidentally, someone on another forum I frequent made this posting right as I posted this one... She gave me permission to copy and use all of it.

*Since there seem to be people here who don't know the facts, this is from research I've done in the past couple weeks for a speech. I hope those who support H$U$ read this and learn something.

The HSUS is a hypocritical organization








The HSUS helps execute illegal search warrarants. On September 2, 2009, the HSUS helped seize 172 dogs. They touted it as a success and bragged that it was their 4th breeder raid that week.
In January, 2010, Magistrate Court Judge Tami Bern ruled that the search warrant was illegal.
The "saved" dogs were dumped at the local underfunded and understaffed Second Chance Rescue, where 28 later died of diseases in their care.
--








After a 'dog fighting' raid partially conducted by Norred & Associates (a group affiliated with the HSUS that offers a reward of $5000 for tips regarding dog fighting), the sheriff of the town lost track of the dogs once they were taken.
--
On Marcy 11, 2005, the Louisiana SPCA and HSUS raided the home of Floyd Boudreaux. They confiscated 57 American Pit Bull Terriers. He was out on bail the next morning, but by that time all of his dogs had been killed.
3.5 years later, he was acquitted of all 48 counts of dogfighting.
--
The HSUS, along with PETA, argued for the destruction of all of Michael Vick's dogs, regardless of any temperament test.

The HSUS misrepresents itself.








Of the $87 million in contributions the HSUS received in 2008, only 0.45% of that went to actually helping shelter animals.









The HSUS conducts financial misconduct.








The HSI is over $11 million in the red. Charity Navigator downgraded them from 3 stars to 1 star.
In 2007, it spent $0.13 for ever $1 raised for fundraising. That inefficiency doubled in 2008, where they spent $0.27 for every $1 raised.
Consumerfreedom.org stated in December 2009 they gave the HSUS a grade of C-. As little as 53% of their money was spent actually running programs.








The HSUS has exorbitant executive salaries.








They also have enormous cash reserves.*


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Along the same lines....there was a fellow in the Houston Area that was a breeder for a local flea market. He was raided by our local HS and law enforcement. He had over 1000 animals located on a large piece of property - in a rural area. 

Of all the animals, he had one pony, one goat, three dogs and the rest of the animals were lizards, mice, rats, fowl and some other types of birds. According to the news media, they located one dead animal on the property. The footage on the raid, IMO did not show any horrible conditions. The dogs, goat and pony were all in very good shape and looked to be happy animals. In fact, the pony had a long thick mane that was in perfect condition and was well groomed. They took everything. 

The man was fined per animal. A huge fine, he couldn't pay, so he agreed that they could have his house and property. They agreed to return his dogs. Less than 2 weeks later, all the animals were available for adoption. The man and his family were on the street. 

I don't agree on what the man was doing. I don't think anybody can properly care for that amount of animals - even if the majority were feeder mice. But the HS took everything he had including his home and property. And they did it in less than two weeks. He stated he was scared and he didn't want to go to jail. He had to support his family. Something really stinks on this one - They even showed a piece of the hearing at the Justice of the Peace's court room. I would have thought the value of the fine exceeded the jurisdiction for the JP court. But this happened so quickly....


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Never trusted them. Alot like PETA are they(Yoda talk there.lol)


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The HSUS also has a paid lobbyist in every state. They are in the process of denying all pet owners their rights to own, breed, or even use dogs in any kind of service.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Andaka said:


> The HSUS also has a paid lobbyist in every state. They are in the process of denying all pet owners their rights to own, breed, or even use dogs in any kind of service.


:angryfire:


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

IMHO the H$U$ is one of the most dangerous organizations in the United States by "legally" eroding our rights as individuals for their envisioned perfect world of animal rights equal to those of humans. I can't understand anyone who would support such an outrageous organization or PETA for that matter.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

And in their dogfighting raids, they euth them all... Down to newborn puppies, and one statement as to why was like "They are too hard to train, even the puppies" or something along those lines... How can something who is still nursing be too hard to train?!

Though personally, I'd rather see a fighting-bred APBT PTS rather than adopted to the general public. Most cannot handle their drive and energy.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

APBTLove said:


> And in their dogfighting raids, they euth them all... Down to newborn puppies, and one statement as to why was like "They are too hard to train, even the puppies" or something along those lines... How can something who is still nursing be too hard to train?!
> 
> Though personally, I'd rather see a fighting-bred APBT PTS rather than adopted to the general public. Most cannot handle their drive and energy.


Not all fighting-bred APBT should be put to sleep, many can be rehabilitated.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

The purpose of the HSUS is not to run animal shelters at a local level. 

The purpose of the HSUS is to serve as an umbrella organization that can take on tasks too large for local animal welfare organizations. For example, on a practical level, financing mobile veterinary clinics that they send to disaster areas all over the country to quickly provide veterinary care for animals in need. 

Or, regarding policies, lobbying to increase the minimum requirements for keeping animals in shelters and breeding facilities, something that every responsible breeder can support, and every hoarder and puppy miller will fear. 

HSUS never stated opposition to individual dog ownership. 

Those interested in HSUS might want to read Bernard Unti's "Protecting All Animals: A 50-Year History of the HSUS" for an account of the organization's agenda, written from the inside, by a professional historian.

I don't know whether they could do better, and I probably don't agree with every decision they make, but they should be judged for their agenda, which is not one of a local shelter.

Regarding the pitbulls. Having done all breed rescue for years as a behavioral evaluator, I have evaluated many pitties. Each dog deserves a fair evaluation. In my area, friendly and adoptable non-pitties now get adopted, whereas many friendly and adoptable pitties still are euthanized for lack of adopters. In most parts of the country, friendly, healthy, adoptable dogs of all kinds get killed. Top of the list are black lab mixes, shepherd mixes, beagles and other hounds.

Sadly, there currently is no good solution if a group of over one hundred pitties come into rescue. You need to find homes for them. Try these: Try to convince people who want to buy a purebred boxer (or lab, or GSD) puppy from a breeder to adopt an adolescent pittie instead. Contribute to inclusive community building to make dog-fighting less attractive. Volunteer at an open admission shelter, working with the dogs to make and to keep them adoptable.

We all need to work in our communities to reduce the number of pitties produced, to offer alternatives to what people can do with their dogs, and to volunteer in shelters to train and rehab pitties that evaluate well. There are few volunteers and adopters skilled enough to handle and train a powerful, adolescent, untrained, high energy dog - your typical shelter pittie. It takes creating and successfully running volunteer training programs to enable volunteers to get beyond playing with little fluffy dogs. 

Whoever criticizes an animal welfare organization for the decisions they make, should volunteer hands-on at an open admission shelter first. And themselves adopt a dog from fighting lines and with a fighting history, and keep it away from other animals 24/7. And welcome one in the neighborhood, walking by you and your dog everyday, handled by a more or less skilled owner. It can be done, but it takes some. It's easy to say, but takes far more skill to do.

The more you know, the less black and white the world looks.


----------



## The Dog Files (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi BlackPuppy, the Dog Files is affiliated with one group, people who love dogs.

Just because I post a story about something an organization did, doesn't mean I agree with everything they do. All organizations are run by fallible human beings, they make mistakes, have different ideas and different solutions. That doesn't mean I wouldn't work with them on something that I agree with them on.

We live in a crazy, absolutist, black & white world today. And for some reason the internet seems to be strengthening that. I constantly try to challenge myself to understand why people, groups and organizations do the things that they do. I remember that most times the answer not clear but thick and murky with genuinely correct points of view coming from many different directions. I and remember that I myself do not fit into any one shell either.

By the way, the Dog Files is a one man organization run from a room in my house. My only two co-workers are Max, an American Foxhound/Pointer and mascot of the Dog Files. And Remy, a border collie/beagle mix. They are the reason I created the Dog Files.

I recently spent a week at Fort Meade filming an episode of the Dog Files about MWD's. Lots of beautiful GSD's, Belgians and Labs! Episode should be out by end of Summer.

Thanks, BlackPuppy!


----------



## Aescleah (Mar 28, 2008)

simply put HSUS needs to be stopped by we the people 

Ashley


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> The purpose of the HSUS is to serve as an umbrella organization that can take on tasks too large for local animal welfare organizations. For example, on a practical level, financing mobile veterinary clinics that they send to disaster areas all over the country to quickly provide veterinary care for animals in need.


RunSarahRun, my response here is not a personal criticism of your facts or opinions of the HSUS but an honest request to give someone with an opposing stand on the topic the chance to clarify those facts. 

When the HSUS "take on tasks" do they decide/volunteer to go into an area themself or are they invited in by the smaller local organizations? I don't have the article at hand but I read recently where a sheriff in Texas was questioned on why the HSUS had representation present on a raid. He replied that at the time he was under the impression that the HSUS was a government agency. Yes, he should have known better but one of several erroneous impressions concerning the HSUS that a portion of the general population also shares.

Just curious here. *How many* of these mobile veterinary clinics do they finance? And by finance do you mean they pay for the mobiles *for other organizations* or do they retain ownership of the mobiles? If they retain ownership then the term "financing" is a strange one to use as purchasing or buying would be more appropriate. And if they do finance for other organizations or agencies, in what most of us consider the word to mean - they lend money for a consumable (make loans) and charge interest, I wonder what are the payback terms? 

Another concern that I have always had with them is that according to reports that I have read (IRS tax form for one), is that they spend more on funding their campaigns then they put toward actually helping animals. And to clarify, I am not using the word campaign as in running for or promoting someone for an office (though that issue can be a topic of its own) but in the fundraising definition of the word campaign.

As to "Whoever criticizes an animal welfare organization for the decisions they make, should volunteer hands-on at an open admission shelter first." Well that in large part would entail on what the criticism concerns. You do not have to volunteer at an open admission shelter to be critical of an organization, which by the way itself does not own or run any open admission shelters. 

And I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere in this thread, possibly I overlooked it, but some of the HSUS commercials leave me with a very large question. When they claim to save tens of thousands of animals a year just what do they mean by this? 
*By *saving* it doesn't mean they pull animals from high-kill shelters and place in a rescue they run or pay for. 
*It can not mean that they care for animals after a raid as after these raids the animals are then turned over to what seems normally local high-kill shelters.

Again, this is not meant to be an attack on your stand but an informal rebuttal from an opposing opinion.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I have personally contacted HSUS on several different occasions to help animals in need and they have always told me to contact my local ACOs or SPCA groups. They offered no help, advice or assistance of any sort. Apparently they are far too important to take the time to try and save a single animal's life.

When they hold an event, your rescue group MUST be a member of HSUS in order to participate. They charge rescue groups and other animal rescue organizations a stiff membership charge in order to join. 

Every time I see one of their commercials on TV it makes me want to hurl. I can't tell you how many folks I know that send them money on a regular basis and give them undue credit for saving dogs/cats on a local basis.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

RunSarahRun said:


> Try to convince people who want to buy a purebred boxer (or lab, or GSD) puppy from a breeder to adopt an adolescent pittie instead.


Okay, I will add my thoughts to other parts and posts later, but I have to strongly disagree with this.

Nobody should adopt any breed without being well-educated on them. That's like telling a cocker spaniel owner to instead get a working line GSD. 9 times out of 10 it won't end well. And why would someone looking to buy a pure bred German Shepherd, Labrador, or Boxer dog want to adopt a bulldog mutt of unknown breeding and temperament? Not trying to knock you personally, but that's the mentality that gets pit bull breeds in trouble... "Everyone should adopt one".


----------



## HillaryHSUS (May 19, 2010)

I work at the HSUS and would like to address some of the points being debated about our organization. I certainly recognize that a number of people on this thread won't agree with all, or even most, of the issues that HSUS tackles. But I encourage everyone to evaluate our work based on accurate information. 

On the issue of dog breeding, we have no problem with reputable breeders; it's puppy mills that concern us. Here are our guidelines for how to recognize a responsible breeder: 
http://www.humanesociety.org/issues/puppy_mills/tips/finding_good_dog_breeder.html. 

Last April, the HSUS adopted a new policy regarding pit bulls seized from dogfighting raids. Our policy is now that such dogs should be individually evaluted. This change came about after a meeting with a number of other stakeholders including Bad Rap, the National Animal Control Association, Maddie's Fund, the ASPCA and several other groups. 

The HSUS often assists shelters with large-scale cruelty cases, and our involvement is generally at the request of local law enforcement and/or the shelter that covers that area. We often partner with United Animal Nations to set up emergency animal shelters for seized animals, and we help local groups coordinate adoption efforts with other facilities. 

The HSUS provides grants to spay/neuter clinics such as the one at the Southern Pines Animal Shelter in Mississippi. Our organization has a customized vehicle equipped with kennels, temperature control, etc, but it's used primarily for disaster response and animal cruelty cases, not spay/neuter.

The HSUS has no affiliation with local shelters, and we tackle issues beyond companion animals - e.g. factory farming, dogfighting/cockfighting, lab animal welfare, etc. Our work is focused around advocacy and public education, although we do run several wildlife rehab centers and animal sanctuaries. 

To avoid making this a ridiculously long comment, I'll stop here. There's lots of additional information on our website at humanesociety.org.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for your input Hilary, but wouldn't you say that the current HSUS commercials on TV are leading people to believe that HSUS is actually the organization providing the direct help to those pitiful animals shown in the commercial? 

I maintain that this ad campaign is very misleading. I was shocked when I was told that rescue groups had to pay a membership charge to "join" HSUS. You better believe that HSUS has a whole lot more cash at their disposal than some small rescue organization does.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Run!!! Hide!!! We have been infiltrated!!!!! 

HillaryHSUS, I hope your name is actually Hillary, or are you putting forth your political views, 

HSUS is an organization that is trying to create policy and influence laws.

But here is one problem:

HSUS will back legislation that is very specific about breeding conditions, but there are over a hundred different breeds of dogs and they are the most varied spieces out there. A mastiff, a pug dog, and a GSD need very different amounts of everything. But they will make rules based on size alone, etc. 

One rule in particular is the wearing of collars on dogs AT ALL TIMES. 

We breeders do not want to do this, not because we will have to purchase a license and have rabies tags on our dogs, but because it is DANGEROUS to kennel them with collars and we can LOSE our dogs. 

We cannot spend time and energy in this post to say everything wrong with HSUS and the laws they are backing, nor how they get their money and how they spend their money. 

All the breeders I know are against puppy mills, and want stronger enforcement of animal cruelty laws. 

EVERY raid the HSUS currently legally assists on has current laws covering the conditions and neglect/abuse of the animals. 

What we need is enforcement of current rules NOT the issuance of more rigid rules that the decent people will try to maintain or already do maintain, and the ne'er do wells will ignore as they are ignoring the current rules. The decent people should not have to foot the bill for them to go after the ne'er do wells and that is what will happen. 

Mandatory spay neuter I will fight until my brain activity stops in my grave.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think that HSUS people believe they are helping the pitiful creatures in puppy mills by lobbying congress to restrict and police breeding facilities more harshly. In their opinion, they are not falsely trying to squeeze funds for the starving creatures. They are trying to address the root cause.

Just like we will not buy dogs to "rescue" them from the puppy mill, because we are helping the puppy mill by giving them money.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

When you have a work 8-15 dogs or so, it is NOT possible to have them inside of a building at all times together. Not all dogs get along. How is proper containment outside irresponsible or inhumane?

Saying to people that those who keep their dogs in a safe way outdoors is wrong and makes them a bad breeder is ridiculous. 

I really can't critique every bit of info on the sickening site, but a lot is wrong and misleading.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Dogs (like people) are social animals, yet more than 200,000 dogs live empty lives chained or tethered outdoors. Tied-up outside, dogs become lonely, bored, and anxious, and they can develop aggressive behaviors. Bring a dog inside (or help a chained dog in your neighborhood) and you’ll keep everyone safer.


Not every dog can live inside with the others, nor do they want contact with other dogs. Chaining a dog doesn't make it aggressive if it is chained properly. Meaning the dog has:
Proper shelter.
Food/Water.
Interaction.
Exercise.
Room.
And chaining equipment. 

How are you supposed to contain a dog who can scale an 8' fence because he sees a cat on the other side and has immense prey drive? OR one who literally breaks crates open? How is it more humane to have a dog crated from 9-5 while you work, where they can stand up, turn around and lay down, as opposed to being on a chain? A 10 chain gives a dog over 20' of moving room, and 360 degrees to go around.

Like ANY item, chains can be used and abused. I've seen dogs left in crates their whole lives, THEY were horribly neglected, sick, and would walk in circled until you stopped them. I've seen this many times. Should crates be outlawed? 

I have seen people hang their dogs on a leash and beat them, whip them around, sling them off the ground and choke them... should leashes be outlawed?

I've seen choke chains used in the most disgusting ways... Holding a dog off the ground with it's eyes bugging out, can't even scream because it's throat is being crushed, frantic, urinating on itself. Should choke chains be outlawed?

I've seen dogs who are left home alone with each other fight and even kill each other because there was nobody to break it up. Should people be forced to crate their animals when they're gone? (though it's safest) But WAIT!! Crating is cruel too!

I've seen dogs get stuck on things by their collars, including each other's jaws from playing, and DIE because they were wearing a collar... Should collars be outlawed?



PEOPLE are the problem. Not items. That is why I think it's wrong to say "Chaining is cruel - help stop it!" And show pictures of truly neglected dogs who happen to be chained.


My boy, a very spoiled German Shepherd, is chained when he's outside, because he's able to get over our fence and it's safest. Guess I need to be fined and have him taken and euthanized..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This is how you can properly contain a dog outside without chains:



























I am not saying this is the only way, but they cannot bust through, climb over, or dig under the kennels.

The new law that they want to pass in Ohio, these kennels are not good enough because they are not 4'x16'. They are 10'x15' and 11.5'x14'. I would have to spend thousands of dollars to revamp everything and start over. I do not have that kind of money.

If you want a dog from a breed that has a reputation and is powerful, or is intact, or if you just want to keep them alive and healthy, then you need to have more than just a chain in my opinion.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I deleted my message


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Its so funny how when a thread about PETA or H$U$ starts someone from the organization happens to join in.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh yes, you could certainly reinforce a kennel, but even my elderly GSD managed to pull a chain-link kennel apart, he grabbed on with his teeth and just yanked until it was bent enough for him to squirm through, a determined APBT would haven o problem going through a normal kennel (say chain link, chain link top on concrete) if he had a real want to get through.

If it were made of strong stuff, like bars, I don't see a dog getting through... I just don't trust chain link after seeing my boy do what he did, and ours was 'reinforced' with extra metal ties holing it together... 
That's only my personal preference.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Most chain link is like 13 gage wire, mine is 9 gage. I told the contractor that it had to be strong enough to hold a bear. The gates were specially made with nine gage wire also. So far no one has messed with them. 

Welded bar kennels I almost think would be worse unless they too were made very strong. Because welds could break with determined hits. Where the chain link is kind of like a huge piece of cloth, it gives a little, but there are no welds to break and then bend outward.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

HillaryHSUS, do you mean this large organization which has a budget of just under 100 million a year only has *ONE* disaster response truck? What you are describing sounds like the type of vehicle used by many shelters.



> Our organization has a customized vehicle equipped with kennels, temperature control, etc, but it's used primarily for disaster response and animal cruelty cases, not spay/neuter


Do you happen to have a listing of grants available and the process to apply for one? The only ones that I have seen were either grants which could only be applied to purchase material from the HSUS or S/N grants where organizations helped raise funding and then some received a portion back. The one grant that you mentioned - do you happen to have the amount that the grant was for and exactly how that was to be applied. A S/N grant can be for either actual spays and neuters as most people assume or in some cases they can be informational packets to distribute to the community. Do you have access to the number of grants and the amounts awarded and to whom? 

I know one of my local shelters contacted the HSUS and inquired how to apply for any help and in return they received a large box of brochures to distribute to people coming in to adopt animals. The brochures had a few hints and tips and then the rest was info on how to donate $$ to the HSUS. 

Just looking at the figures which show that 99% of the money taken in goes to other thiings and not to directly help animals just turns many many people off. Take away the big offices; the large saleries, bonuses, and perks; the fancy TV commercials and mass mailings of gifts to donors and potential donors and more of that emense budget could do a lot more for the animals.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

From a friend of mine to to the HSUS nutters... 

"Until this organization stops lying to the public, they will not have my respect. The HSUS uses misrepresentation to con money out of unknowing consumers to add to their arsenal of resources to destroy our pets, our property, and our ways of life.
Give us the TRUTH. That's all I'm asking for. Tell the PUBLIC the truth. Stop LYING to get money to further the endeavors of people with skewed mindsets and are hurting, NOT saving, the animals they claim to be helping. 
If they're so focused on advocacy and public education, then why do the people giving them money not even know where their money is going to?
I don't want these people educating the public. They obviously have their own personal agendas in mind. Save the educating for the people who actually KNOW what they're talking about, and leave your narrow minded opinions out of public knowledge."





Ah, now I see, Selz... My kennel was a standard dog kennel, not custom or anything... They do need to be strong enough for a bear, don't they? lol


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Mining the Mother Lode | HumaneWatch


No wonder Hillary takes the time to defend her employer. HSUS is taking MUCH better care of themselves than they are the animals. 

The rescues are simply part of the "racket". Incite the emotions of the public with sad pictures of animals in trouble and then rake in the bucks. There is a special place in **** for people like this.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

APBTLove,

My first one was one of those 13 gage box kennels, well actually two of them together and poorly constructed. Arwen got out of it, squeezed out of it and was lost for days. Another time, they dug a hole under it, she and Jazzy. My neighbor called me and told me the dogs were having a blast squeezing out and squeezing back into it. The hole was wet and both dogs were a site when I got home. 

I could not build these kennels quick enough. I was VERY fortunate I did not lose my girls. Arwen busted out of 5 separate crates, and could not be left crated. She did grow out of that, but at the time she could not. And as Jazzy had gone through the window several times, I did have to resort to chaining temporarily until the kennels were built. 

My first dog was a tragedy of a chained dog, and I can see it temporarily, or when you are out with the dog, or for ten-fifteen minute potty breaks, but as long term outside confinement I have to go with the majority of dog-people (not dog owners) and disagree with them.


----------



## HillaryHSUS (May 19, 2010)

Hi Remo - I've only seen one of the HSUS ads, which aired on Animal Planet, but it had images of a downed cow, horses, and seals, all of which relate to active campaigns (factory farming, equine slaughter, Canada's seal hunt). The pictures of dogs included a sorry looking fellow being removed from a puppy mill and a pit bull who appeared to have been used for dogfighting. I don't recall seeing any pictures of animals in shelters. Is this different from the commercials you are seeing?

On the issue of rescue groups being required to pay a membership fee to join HSUS, I'm not sure I follow. The HSUS has individual memberships for people who choose to support the organization. What program or service was this related to?


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Samba said:


> No thank you to them, I think. There are better places to put your humane dollars, IMO.


Yes, like directly into the hand of the person running the local shelter. That way 100% of your money goes to the right place.

Why do we need a middleman?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Hunther's Dad said:


> Yes, like directly into the hand of the person running the local shelter. That way 100% of your money goes to the right place.
> 
> Why do we need a middleman?


:thumbup:


----------



## HillaryHSUS (May 19, 2010)

To ILGHAUS - I know it may seem strange that the HSUS has only one rescue van, but this outreach is just one of many programs/issues we focus on. Our organization added a second vehicle recently, but it's a little different. It's been referred to as a "mobile crime lab", and the idea is that the vehicle will make it easier for local law enforcement agencies to collect and analyze evidence when they are investigating dogfighting or other animal cruelty cases.

Most of our spay/neuter grants are focused on the Gulf Coast region. I don't have a list of all the groups, although I know they include Spay Alabama and a Louisiana clinic called Robinson's Rescue, in addition to the group I mentioned in Mississippi. You can get more information from our 2009 annual report: http://www.humanesociety.org/about/overview/financials/

The HSUS doesn't have a general grant program for shelters; our focus is on funding programs that will benefit a wide range of agencies for the long term, whether it's Animal Care Expo, Animal Sheltering magazine, the AnimalSheltering.org website, or other resources. We've compiled a list of animal-related foundations and grants that you can find here: http://www.animalsheltering.org/programs_and_services/financial_assistance/#Grant_Listings

Most of the HSUS supporters I've talked to see a need for both local and national groups because shelters aren't in a position to tackle broader issues like factory farming or wildlife protection. But having worked at several shelters, I know what important services they provide, and they absolutely need financial support from their communities.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Until proven otherwise, PETA & H$U$ will not have my support. For all I care they can......... well you can guess that last part.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

"The HSUS’s goal to have a representative in every state moved ahead in an unprecedented manner in 2009, with the number of state directors rising to more than 30. These committed staff members can be found wherever animals are in need: advancing protections at their state capitols, networking with grassroots advocates, *assisting local **shelters*, and helping with The HSUS’s field rescue work. They are available for you and the animals; for contact information, visit ​​​​​​​​​_humanesociety.org/statecontacts."_
http://www.humanesociety.org/assets...09-annual-report/ar_09_state_involved_pdf.pdf (Adorable kitten picture included on report)

Bolding is mine. This is an example of what the public sees and why they believe the way they do. And there is no way the HSUS is not aware of this impression that is prevelant across the U.S. In my opinion it is unethical that they do nothing to advise their donors and correct this concept.

In my little community alone I have often met people who very proudly announce to me that they give money every month to the HSUS and so they take great pride in what our local HS is able to do with that support. We try to spread the word in a polite manner but there is no way the local humane societies can compete with the mega commercials, ads with TV or movie stars, or the huge mailouts. 

When our local humane society was on the brink of shutting its doors a year ago people were irrate and wanting to know how all the money sent in and raised was being used (by the locals) and why we felt a need to ask the community to donate *more* funding. 

The bottom line is seen in what benefits my county and my area have reaped from the HSUS and to date no one involved has seen any. To the contrary we must try to compete against the giant. ​


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> I know it may seem strange that the HSUS has only one rescue van, but this outreach is just one of many programs/issues we focus on. Our organization added a second vehicle recently, but it's a little different. It's been referred to as a "mobile crime lab", and the idea is that the vehicle will make it easier for local law enforcement agencies to collect and analyze evidence when they are investigating dogfighting or other animal cruelty cases.


Yes it does seem strange as I've seen smaller agencies with only a small fraction of the budget have such a vehicle. And as far as I know most law enforcement agencies have their own forensic trucks. So I have to admit I am still not seeing the efficient use of all of those millions being collected each year. There are no shelters owned or even supported, now two official vehichles, and a small number of organizations receiving "grants" from the HSUS. 

I guess we will just continue to disagree because I don't see a real need for the glam in the marketing and I've yet to see how an organization only using 1% or less of its donations toward hands on helping of animals in distress is acceptable. 

Thank you for the civil discussion.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

You know, you people claim to save dogs from fighting rings.

When Mr. Floyd Boudreaux property was raided, all of his dogs, his life's work, were killed _within a day_.. Many of you won't agree with his method of containing a lot of the dogs (chains), but they were cared for, and he wasn't the only one caring for all the dogs (he had kennel hands). 
Zydeco Online News Pit Bull breeder Floyd Boudreaux Acquitted of Dogfighting Charges


> The arrest of Floyd Boudreaux should strike a devastating blow to the underground world of dog fighting. . .The HSUS is proud to work with Louisiana State Police, Louisiana SPCA and federal agents to disable Boudreaux's operation.





> Floyd Boudreaux and his son Guy were acquitted of all dogfighting charges
> due to "lack of evidence." In spite of Floyd Boudreaux's history in
> dog fighting and dog breeding, and the police raid on Boudreaux's
> property that resulted in the seizure and euthanization of 57 pit bulls
> ...




That is just ONE case where the HSUS (and others) went overboard. I can tell you, that even if he was fighting his dogs, they would not have been slaughtered like they were in the hands of their 'rescuers'. That man loved his dogs.
Boudreauxs to Sue SPCA - KLFY TV 10 - Acadiana's Local News, Weather and Sports Leader |


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I will try to comment on your "How to spot dogfighters" list, without throwing up, I just ate..

https://portal.chicagopolice.org/po...nities/Safety Tips/dogfightingtips4public.pdf

*Pit Bulls on Heavy Chains.*
Chains are only a way of containing a dog for some people. They are cheaper than buying or making a truly unbreakable kennel, and a dog with a good collar on a good chain is not getting away and getting himself killed, or possibly hurting another animal. I don't have a 'pit bull', but I chain my big, muscular, aggressive dog up in my yard... Guess he's fighter.

*Treadmills.*
Dogfighters use them to condition fighting dogs.. WHAT?
Nearly everyone I know who shows dogs, not all even bulldogs, has a treadmill! If I could afford one I would have one. They are great tools for exercise, many dogs LOVE them, especially if you live in a bad neighborhood and cannot walk your dog for exercise, or for conditioning for shows or sports.

*Breaking Sticks.*
Break sticks should be owned by every dog owner. They are so useful. Yes, they are for opening a dog's mouth. I cannot tell you how many times I've read or heard from someone who's dogs got into a fight and they couldn't get them to let go of each other, and as a result the dogs were torn all to heck. If they had a breakstick they could have broken it up in SECONDS. Because of the HSUS saying that breaksticks are for dogfighting, many people I know have been reported, pet owners who happen to have bull breeds, because they had a break stick. It is merely a tool used to stop dogs from doing MORE damage. I don't own bulldogs, and I have one, because I have multiple dogs, and I walk mine around a neighborhood that frequently has loose dogs, and if one were to engage my own, I want to be able to separate them quickly if I can't prevent a fight.

*Scarred dogs, especially pit bulls.* 
Scarring can come from accidental fights, hunting, rough play, accidents (such as when my dog got STUCK in a briar patch), skin conditions can leave scars, just about anything can leave scars... I'm not saying it isn't a good way to see if a dog's been fought, but I've seen scars left from accidents that look grotesque.

*Fighting pit, often with “scratch lines.” *
That's a good indicator... Though a box is normally put together right before a fight, and taken down after. So it would be rare to catch a box put together. 

*Dogfighting publications. *
Books, magazines, ect. 
I personally know many people who own books and magazines mentioned, and the worst they do with their dogs is force them to take a bath. I, nor my dogs, will ever have anything to do with dogfighting, but these are still objects of my interest. I would read historical books, or get some of the magazines to check out what bloodline is doing what, that does not make me a dog fighter. 

*Springpole.*
LOL
I recently made a post about spring a flirt poles here. ANY dog breed can enjoy it. And no, it's not to build up their jaw and neck muscles, because a spring pole should be designed so the dog's feet and touch ground, thus working their WHOLE body. I have several Springpoles around my property... Many with animal hides on them, guess I'm trying to make my dog like the taste of other animals? Nope, I'm playing with his prey drive, believe it or not, dogs like to kill smaller animals, and he gets quite excited over his hide toys.

*Jenny mill or cat mill. *
I don't like these, when live animals are used. But they are used to condition for shows, for hunting, for working in any way. And it's not always a live animal used, sometimes a dog will just run on it by himself, or by his owner's praise. And usually it's a raccoon used, because they are not scared of dogs. Actually read from an old dogfighter, many years ago he wrote this, that he doesn't use cats because it traumatizes them, he uses raccoons because they don't fear the dogs and don't mind the ride. Not sure if it's true, I've never tried it and never will. 

I'd use a jenny mill for my dogs, though I'd hang a ball in front of him...

*Vitamins, drugs and vet supplies.*
Ha! Don't raid my medicine cabinet. You'd find pain killers, antibiotics, sedatives, and vitamins for dogs. Again, people who show, work, or just pets use vitamins, and give antibiotics... If my dog has something sore he gets pain killers. I'm not making a vet trip because he's cut his leg on a sea shell while swimming. Steroids are useless in dogfighting, and I'll tell you why, because the dog wasn't CONDITIONED, he didn't work up his endurance and stamina. Steroids are used in showing to cheat, to make your dog look extra conditioned and get wins for looks. 

It wasn't mentioned, but IV drips are very common in working dog owners. You never know when you will have an emergency and a drip bag before a vet trip could save a life, especially if the vet is an hour or so away.

*Washtubs and sponges for bathing dogs. *
This has to be a joke, it has to be. Every pet owner has a way of bathing their dog. Some use their personal tub, some use a hoe in the summer, some have wash tubs, ect.
Just because a dog is washed before a fight doesn't mean that a wash tub is dogfighing evidence.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

APBTLove said:


> *Washtubs and sponges for bathing dogs. *
> This has to be a joke, it has to be. Every pet owner has a way of bathing their dog. Some use their personal tub, some use a hoe in the summer, some have wash tubs, ect.
> Just because a dog is washed before a fight doesn't mean that a wash tub is dogfighing evidence.


I read that part and had to laugh. Perhaps the dogs are the ones who slipped this item into the list? Trying to make baths illegal?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> I read that part and had to laugh. Perhaps the dogs are the ones who slipped this item into the list? Trying to make baths illegal?


I can seem my dogs doing that... They seem to think baths are a form of cruelty...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I give my dogs baths all the time! lol


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well before a fight both dogs are washed by the other dog's owner... But both dogs are brought in on leashes, and transported in crates, so perhaps that's indicative too.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

APBTLove said:


> Well before a fight both dogs are washed by the other dog's owner... But both dogs are brought in on leashes, and transported in crates, so perhaps that's indicative too.


I put my dogs on a leash when we give them baths!lol


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I put my dogs on a leash when we give them baths!lol


You evil evil person, how dare you practice safety and good hygiene, of all the things to do to a dog..............




Yeah, mine give me that look like "i'll never forgive you for this" look to. lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

GSDolch said:


> You evil evil person, how dare you practice safety and good hygiene, of all the things to do to a dog..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know! I am such an evil person!lol. Molly shakes when we give her a bath.lol


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

OMG I'm a dogfighter...
Scarred face and legs, in a bath tub... With a pitiful expression....
(R.I.P girl)










she had scars over scars on her face, front and back legs. Most were from cats, others from our small dogs snipping at her, her clumsiness, and few from fights that broke out in the house. Yet had she been checked over by the HSUS, ASPCA, PETA, any idiot, they would have found numerous scars, Dog Aggression, very willing to fight, a springpole at my house, a flirt pole, weight pull equipment, a chain spot, breaksticks, weights that she carried (on her own free will for extra exercise) and the dogs separated, yet all that builds up to is a normal bulldog in a responsible home.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to the (HSUS) Machine | HumaneWatch




> A regulation U.S. football field, including the end zones, covers 57,600 square feet. The two-story Maryland headquarters of the Humane Society of the United States is bigger.
> 
> I'm not making that up.


----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

H$U$ is a political lobbying machine bent on ending our rights to have animals as pets, working companions or gasp eat a cheeseburger.
They collect money under false pretenses taking advantage of good hearted people. 
That is ok..the IRS is onto them and with any luck they will loose their non profit status in the near future.

The only reason they need their own personal "mobile crime lab" is to cover up their lies as they steal animals from people illegally.

Donate to your local shelter where the animals truly get helped


----------

